# National Martial Arts Day



## Cthulhu (Oct 12, 2003)

In some U.S. states, October 18th has been designated 'National Martial Arts Day'.  A martial arts store in our area is hosting a demonstration, having invited many of the martial arts schools in the area to showcase their art. 

Are there any other events like this planned for this date?

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2003)

Is there a list of States?


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 12, 2003)

The Web site I found:

http://www.napma.com/index.cfm?CFID=161371&CFTOKEN=98768485&fuseaction=events.1447&pageid=1447

only contains a link showing who announced their proclmations last year...nearly half the states.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 12, 2003)

I think this is great, it is National Martial Arts Day and Sweetest Day!


----------



## Shodan (Oct 12, 2003)

Cool!!  Does this mean that those of us who do martial arts get the day off of work too?!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Cool!!  Does this mean that those of us who do martial arts get the day off of work too?!!
> 
> :asian:  :karate: *



I wish!  I had to put a request in for that day off a month in advance.

It should be a fun day.  With any luck, I'll be able to have some pictures taken and will try to post some on the board if I do.

Cthulhu


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 13, 2003)

I like this idea. 
Wish I could get the day off.
I am meeting with other martial artests in the NH area to honnor our youth (our Future) in the evening but I am not sure if they knew of National Martial arts day


----------



## J-kid (Oct 13, 2003)

Dos anyone know if anything is happening in washington on the 18 to celebrate national martial art day?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 15, 2003)

hmm there going to be gifts given who made this holiday?


----------

